# FL-8 Advice wanted



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have read through other posts on Vexilars and still need some advice. I have been slowly picking up ice fishing equipment to be ready for ice fishing. In 3 years my sons will be done with wrestling and plan on doing quite a bit of ice fishing at that point, next year hoping to make it out a few times. A few weeks ago I picked up a 3HP Jiffy w/8" auger at a rummage sale and then found a heck of a deal on Jiffy's web site for a demo 10" auger for it. Now I ran in to a guy looking to sell his Vexilar FL-8 for $75.00. Is this something I will be happy with for the price for 4 to 6years or am I better off just waiting a few years and getting a FL-18? The guy is moving and I have till the end of today to decide, all of your input will be greatly appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Buy it! If not I'll take it.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

If you don't, give me his name and number and I will pick it up! LOL!!
It should serve your purpose just fine. The FL-18 is mostly for people who are die hards. (Not saying your not) but I personally go out around 40 times a year and use the FL-8. Love it, and really don't need the extras of the FL-18. They are nice, but not needed. As long as you can read the bottom and if there are fish down there you are good to go. The price at $75 is a steal and either way you are getting a deal!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

SOLD!

If these two didn't convince you, the $300+ price tag on a new FL8 should!


----------

